# Heay duty funnel



## Philco (May 7, 2013)

Putting transmission fluid in some vehicles is almost impossible without a flexible funnel. The plastic flex funnel works great until the creases in the bellows crack open & you dump trans fluid all over the customers engine. This makes for an irritating mess to have to clean up. Made some heavy duty funnels. Got some old ((( EMPTY ))) propane containers & cut the bottoms off with the band saw, brazed on some fittings ,installed some flex hose with wire wound reinforcement. The black reduced diameter tubes are old GM dip stick tubes cut off. The reduced diameter is what normally sticks down inside the transmission. The reduced diameter tube fits perfectly into the trans fill tube. The yellow one is for the import car fill tubes. Most of the import fill tubes are smaller.


----------



## davidsharp (May 7, 2013)

Used HVAC driers also work well. You can get them with a flare fitting already on the end.


----------



## jpfabricator (May 8, 2013)

No hook to hang it while you pour, or to store it? Looks good, as soon as I get a spare moment and need a quick project, this is it!


----------



## Scorpion (May 9, 2013)

Now that's a neat idea!


----------

